# 14wk old Little Guy needs a quiet home



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi!

My name is Little Guy and i'm approx 14 weeks old i was taken to
The-Kats-Whiskers after being chucked around the inside of a moving car when i was 9 weeks old.
Before being thrown in a box and chucked out the window. 
I am very weary of people because of this but love to play
and love playing and interacting with other cats.
I will come to you and take treats and sit close by
but i am not a lap cat and i'm not sure if i ever will be. 
I would prefer a quiet understanding home with no young children.
So if you have what i am looking for then please contact my carers at...
[email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Little guy now has a new home and will be going off
to his new life in a few weeks time. 
We are so pleased for little guy because he had
a bad start in life.

Purrrs, Hugz & Tail Wagz to Little Guy. yay.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> Little guy now has a new home and will be going off
> to his new life in a few weeks time.
> We are so pleased for little guy because he had
> a bad start in life.
> ...


He is beautiful!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Glad to hear he has found a new home,he's a real cutie.*


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Omg! i just about fell inlove with him then i scrolled down and he had already got a new home :lol: Hope he has a lovely life in his new home!


----------

